# JD Loader Model 45 Cylinder fix



## TSherm (Apr 13, 2020)

I replaced the two big O-rings on both ends and replaced the "cup leather"- I still have the "Wiper Seal" and a smaller O-ring that is supposed to go on the rod end of the cylinder. I can't figure out how to uninstall the old ones to put these in! Anyone have any advice? There are what appear to be big roll-pins holding the cylinder heads to the piston rod but I don't know how or if they come out


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello TSherm,

I found the following JD parts site that may help you see how it comes apart:

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/58126/referrer/navigation/pgId/48810


----------



## TSherm (Apr 13, 2020)

Great thanks!


----------

